# Long & McQuade financing



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking at getting a Kemper, and can't find any financing details on their site. Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

this is all I found...

Long & McQuade's in store account services department, and flexible, competitive financing options, ensure that you can walk out the door with the instrument of your choice in hand. Contact your local store for more details.


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bubb said:


> this is all I found...
> 
> Long & McQuade's in store account services department, and flexible, competitive financing options, ensure that you can walk out the door with the instrument of your choice in hand. Contact your local store for more details.


Thanks Bubb, I saw that too....was just wondering if anyone knew. Guess I will call them tomorrow...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

musicman08 said:


> Thanks Bubb, I saw that too....was just wondering if anyone knew. Guess I will call them tomorrow...


My experience with L&M is 1 year is pretty standard. A couple of times a year they have a Gibson month when you can get any Gibson guitars for a 3 year term. I think they may have a Yorkville month where there is some kind of special term that deviates from the standard 1 year term. Sometimes they also have specials where they offer 6 month no interest terms. In my aproximate 30 years of dealing with L&M those are the different terms I've experienced.


----------



## musicman08 (Dec 3, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> My experience with L&M is 1 year is pretty standard. A couple of times a year they have a Gibson month when you can get any Gibson guitars for a 3 year term. I think they may have a Yorkville month where there is some kind of special term that deviates from the standard 1 year term. Sometimes they also have specials where they offer 6 month no interest terms. In my aproximate 30 years of dealing with L&M those are the different terms I've experienced.


thank you sir!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They do six month financing a lot, especially when it is special 0%. I've used that twice.


----------

